

Ask HN: Meet up in Manila, Philippines - aymeric

Hi,<p>I am coming to the Philippines for three weeks on Wednesday and I was wondering if there are any hackers who would like to meet in Manila?<p>This Saturday 19h for a dinner?
======
gexla
I'm in Dumaguete.

------
xtrycatchx
won't you wanna drop by here in Cebu?

